# Walking Across Wales in a Straight Line (trespassing)



## toblerone3 (Jul 31, 2019)

This is great viewing, a project to walk across Wales in a dead straight line from the English border to the sea. No footpaths heading straight across country with a GPS; climbing hedges, barbed wire fences, crossing icy rivers, swimming across lakes and always the dread of being attacked by Welsh farmers.   Very brave and quite inspiring.  This has gone a bit viral and the second episode has only been out two days and already has more than 6,000 comments.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jul 31, 2019)

Reminds me of Alfred Watkins who broke his ankle so determined was he to prove the existence of "an old straight track".Great fun though-even more so on a tractor I would guess.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for posting this.   I'm enjoying the moderate [or maybe quite large ] peril of him trying to cross the first river and the self talk, questioning and swearing 
So often,  people who youtube their outdoor adventures are focused on being perfect with their perfect kit,   he's quite funny


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 31, 2019)

He's dedicated the second video to his friend who died after being stabbed in 2017.   His family have created a foundation in his memory The James Brindley Foundation


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 1, 2019)

I love the spirit of this project. So much more genuine than the prevailing fakery of Love Island and No Deal Brexit.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 1, 2019)

I am thinking of him camping and drying his sodden socks over a fire in the woods, getting ready for his second day.  I really want to see Part 3.


----------



## hash tag (Aug 1, 2019)

A great story. 
It reminds me of a book by Nick Crane called Two Degrees West. In it, he walked in a straight line from the North Coast of Scotland to the South Coast of England. He varied his journey by no more than two degrees from the Meridian. He did it in one go (not taking breaks) and swam across rivers of got a boat, crawled through storm drains, slept under hedges etc. A fascinating read for the pedantic nerd.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 1, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> I am thinking of him camping and drying his sodden socks over a fire in the woods, getting ready for his second day.  I really want to see Part 3.


Me too


----------



## StoneRoad (Aug 1, 2019)

Just hope he doesn't meet a farmer who hates trespassers (there are a few)


----------



## chilango (Aug 1, 2019)

The artist Richard Long used to do quite a lot of this kind of stuff.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 1, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> Great fun though-even more so on a tractor I would guess.



Or a bulldozer.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 1, 2019)

Haven’t watched yet, but the comments here are probably enough to make me.

He must have chosen his route carefully though. There are several reservoirs it would be illegal and dangerous to cross. Not to mention a few mountains that might pose a challenge keeping a straight line.

Where is he crossing from and to? It’s ok, started watching.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2019)

Started watching the first part after it appeared on the bandwidth thread, he's a personable chap and I enjoyed it but didn't finish due to one thing or another.


----------



## Spymaster (Aug 1, 2019)

This is good fun. I watched Part 1 last night.

How many parts are there?


----------



## Mattym (Aug 1, 2019)

Brilliant. Thank you!!!


----------



## Mattym (Aug 1, 2019)

SPOILER ALERT- Sort of.......



Spoiler



LOl but gutted for him when he got clothes wet at the lake. Never done a spoiler before, so hope it works.


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 2, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Haven’t watched yet, but the comments here are probably enough to make me.
> 
> He must have chosen his route carefully though. There are several reservoirs it would be illegal and dangerous to cross. Not to mention a few mountains that might pose a challenge keeping a straight line.
> 
> Where is he crossing from and to? It’s ok, started watching.



I think he is on course to cross this reservoir.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 2, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> I think he is on course to cross this reservoir.



Lake Vyrnwy. It’s beautiful. But he’s going in a kayak isn’t he? That’s not a challenge.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2019)

I happened upon this on YouTube, and was intrigued. 

It's quite fun. He's very sweary, understandably, but a good bit of adventure


----------



## Argonia (Aug 4, 2019)

Already a thread about this (in Wales/Cymru)


----------



## bellaozzydog (Aug 4, 2019)

For some reason this reminds me of reading Rogue Male, Geoffrey Household


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi existentialist it has already been posted, I can't recall the exact thread but I read it I think yesterday.

eta Walking Across Wales in a Straight Line (trespassing)


----------



## existentialist (Aug 4, 2019)

Oops. I've been pogo'd


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2019)

Presumably in Scotland this would be easy.

Don't they have some "right to roam" law there?


----------



## keybored (Aug 4, 2019)

8ball said:


> Or a bulldozer.


Or a _kill_dozer.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 4, 2019)

Scratch that, I can't see episode 3 yet.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2019)

Ep 3:



While I'm enjoying these, I am despairing a little at how naively/woefully under-prepared he seems in some aspects. Specifically, not wearing his gloves all the time when scrambling over thorns, brambles and barbed wire, and apparently having no antiseptic (or first aid kit at _all_??!  )


----------



## existentialist (Aug 5, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ep 3:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm enjoying these, I am despairing a little at how naively/woefully under-prepared he seems in some aspects. Specifically, not wearing his gloves all the time when scrambling over thorns, brambles and barbed wire, and apparently having no antiseptic (or first aid kit at _all_??!  )



Yes, that seemed unwise to me, too. And I'd have thought slightly more waterproof boots would have helped...and multiple drybags to avoid the leak problem in Part 2.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2019)

Hang on, I don't think I properly clocked 'till this episode: why did he do this in fucking _March_??!


----------



## Celyn (Aug 5, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Presumably in Scotland this would be easy.
> 
> Don't they have some "right to roam" law there?


Ah, but we have lochs with monsters in them.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 5, 2019)

Oh, he's literally just said while trying to get through thick hedgerow "if this was summer, I wouldn't be able to get through this, that's why I did it in winter"


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 6, 2019)

Holy shit 400,000 views in one night on Episode Three  (just watching now).


----------



## weltweit (Aug 6, 2019)

toblerone3 said:


> Holy shit 400,000 views in one night on Episode Three  (just watching now).


Can you post a link to e3 pls?


----------



## existentialist (Aug 6, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Can you post a link to e3 pls?


It's about 5 posts up.

Let me read about 5 posts upthread for you


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 6, 2019)

The youtube algorithm is great isn't it. Loads of people have mentioned this. 

AI worked out that its what people want. 

That and a bald guy visiting ex soviet counties.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2019)

weltweit said:


> Can you post a link to e3 pls?


someone has, on this very thread!!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 6, 2019)

ddraig said:


> someone has, on this very thread!!


Yes. ta, found it and am watching it now.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 11, 2019)

You’d have thought gloves would’ve been an obvious choice. I really don’t get why he didn’t pack any.

Other than that, I like his style. He seems like someone I’d get along with.


----------



## tim (Aug 11, 2019)

joustmaster said:


> The youtube algorithm is great isn't it. Loads of people have mentioned this.
> 
> AI worked out that its what people want.
> 
> That and a bald guy visiting ex soviet counties.



The bald guy doesn't half repeat himself a lot: smug git.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm looking forward to Ep 3 when I get some wifi

I thought if him today when i took my boots off to  wade through a small burn at embleton bay and the trepidation I felt not knowing how deep it was  (it was just over my knees ) -   kudos for him swimming a lake!


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 12, 2019)

This is a great laugh. The sort of thing I did a lot as a kid, sneaking around other peoples land, making dens and fires, rumours of farmers with shotguns etc. 

Made me wonder what I'd have put on Youtube if it was about then. Garden hopping probably.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 12, 2019)

new episode!


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Some real thick Welsh jungle and mountain cliffs in Ep 4.  Its one thing being able to climb a cliff face when you are a climber, fully skilled, fed and rested and quite another when it comes in bad weather and you are malnourished in the middle of a very tough multi-day yomp and you are carry a backpack.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 12, 2019)

Funny as it is...unless he's putting it on, at times I think he might just be a bit of an idiot. The canoeing across the lake without a life jacket and the climb in those conditions are pretty reckless. I did wonder who'd have to pick up the pieces of he'd got into trouble in the lake or fell and seriously injured himself. 

Still, as he said, more views.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 13, 2019)

Plus he's still scrambling over barbed wire fences and thorny bushes with no gloves on  his poor hands. He should've got the girlfriend to at least bring him some hard-wearing gardening gloves or something, anything.


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Funny as it is...unless he's putting it on, at times I think he might just be a bit of an idiot. The canoeing across the lake without a life jacket and the climb in those conditions are pretty reckless. I did wonder who'd have to pick up the pieces of he'd got into trouble in the lake or fell and seriously injured himself.
> 
> Still, as he said, more views.


He is also filming himself busting through farmer's fences and hedges? (no doubt Welsh farmers are a charitable lot so they probably wouldn't see that as er criminal-damage or anything.)


----------



## existentialist (Aug 13, 2019)

Duncan2 said:


> He is also filming himself busting through farmer's fences and hedges? (no doubt Welsh farmers are a charitable lot so they probably wouldn't see that as er criminal-damage or anything.)


TBF, he's filming himself being quite careful not to damage or destroy, in particular, fences. His biggest worry with wobbly fences seems to be not that he might fall off them, but that he might break them.


----------



## Duncan2 (Aug 13, 2019)

existentialist said:


> TBF, he's filming himself being quite careful not to damage or destroy, in particular, fences. His biggest worry with wobbly fences seems to be not that he might fall off them, but that he might break them.


Yes I agree-the real problem is the parlous state of farmer's gates ,fences and hedges which very frequently won't sustain even the most careful intruder clambering on top of them.I know this from extensive personal experience btw.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 21, 2019)

5's up.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (Aug 21, 2019)

Well, I liked the way that went. Sound little bit of adventure, there. It's making me think (no, not about doing THAT )


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Bit of an anticlimax. 

The whole thing seemed to hang on possibly getting caught and I was just thinking 'well if you get caught tell them you're doing your daft challenge then they'll look at you and tell you it's private property and get off the land....and you'll have to walk round, there that's it'.

And he was right, he was making himself far more suspicious by running.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 22, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Bit of an anticlimax.
> 
> The whole thing seemed to hang on possibly getting caught and I was just thinking 'well if you get caught tell them you're doing your daft challenge then they'll look at you and tell you it's private property and get off the land....and you'll have to walk round, there that's it'.
> 
> And he was right, he was making himself far more suspicious by running.


Well, he admitted that several times - began to talk about the being chased for crossing people's yards thing as something he was actively wanting to have happen...

I'm sure there were all kinds of ways it could have been done better, both in terms of his own planning, and how it was presented, but I enjoyed it as a little escapade. I was half hoping there'd be some kind of reception committee to greet him at the end, although his solitary pint by the estuary was a nice way to round it all off.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 22, 2019)

Aye I suppose I was expecting a bit much, like being shot at or chased by a dog or something. 

On the back of this I've fallen down a Youtube rabbit hole involving freighthopping and sneaking into hotels. The lad who does this seems ony a little better prepared but has plenty of viewers.


----------



## Mattym (Sep 1, 2019)

Just finished it. I agree with the YT comment that it's one of the best things I've seen on there. This comment made me lol-
Part 5.5 He gets pissed at the bar and pulled over on the way home. "Can you walk in a straight line sir?" the Police Officer said..


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 26, 2019)

Same fella with his mate in Europe


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 2, 2020)

episode 2...This is way better than the Welsh thing


----------



## Crispy (Jan 11, 2020)

Just caught up with episode three. Fantastic stuff. You couldn't write better coincidences


----------



## A380 (Jan 14, 2020)

This has inspired me. Though I think if I was going to walk across an entire country in a straight line I’d pick Vatican City.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 6, 2020)

Walking across Wales again....


----------



## Mattym (Nov 10, 2020)

How many European cities can you name?



The YT link is of Wales man completing the name as many European cities as you can in the 1st link. It's probably best to have a go 1st without watching the vid.
Everybody's probably already seen this already.


----------



## rummo (Nov 10, 2020)

hash tag said:


> A great story.
> It reminds me of a book by Nick Crane called Two Degrees West. In it, he walked in a straight line from the North Coast of Scotland to the South Coast of England. He varied his journey by no more than two degrees from the Meridian. He did it in one go (not taking breaks) and swam across rivers of got a boat, crawled through storm drains, slept under hedges etc. A fascinating read for the pedantic nerd.



Crane is as hard as nails, despite looking and sounding like a provincial parson. That particular walk though was from just over the Scottish Border, not the north coast of Scotland. One of his easier walks.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2020)

Norway!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 22, 2020)

Promising start


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Episode 3 added today. 

Some ' wtf are you dong you silly bastard' moments.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 6, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> Episode 3 added today.
> 
> Some ' wtf are you dong you silly bastard' moments.


Isn't that why we watch it? 
Great last episode


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2020)

Crispy said:


> Isn't that why we watch it?
> Great last episode



Yea on the whole it's fairly risk free then he does something to remind you of what stupidity he's capable of.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 6, 2020)

Another good little mission. Amazing scenery


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 26, 2021)

A new episode in which our man and his brother attempt to live off the land for 3 days.


----------



## Crispy (May 31, 2021)

Scotland!


Ambitious route O_O


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 12, 2021)

Straight story? The YouTuber taking a direct route to success
					

Tom Davies has 925,000 subscribers who watch his attempts to cross countries without making a turn




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## 8ball (Jun 13, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Straight story? The YouTuber taking a direct route to success
> 
> 
> Tom Davies has 925,000 subscribers who watch his attempts to cross countries without making a turn
> ...



It’s a bit like that guy who spent 3 years trying to park in every spot in his local supermarket car park.

There’s something I love about ludicrously pointless personal obsessions.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2021)

Tonight's episode!


----------



## muscovyduck (Jun 13, 2021)

8ball said:


> It’s a bit like that guy who spent 3 years trying to park in every spot in his local supermarket car park.


What?!? Where can I view that???


----------



## toblerone3 (Jun 14, 2021)

Spoiler: who is a cunt?



The farmer that grassed them to the police


----------



## ska invita (Sep 6, 2021)

8ball said:


> It’s a bit like that guy who spent 3 years trying to park in every spot in his local supermarket car park.
> There’s something I love about ludicrously pointless personal obsessions.


sorry if itsounds cycnical, but i doubt very much he'd be doing these straight line walks if youtube didnt exist...if he was obsessed then he would.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2021)

Pair complete hike of UK’s longest straight-line challenge
					

Adventurers trek longest direct route in UK without crossing paved road inspired by YouTube ‘straight-line missions’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## platinumsage (Sep 6, 2021)

He’s not serious unless he does Russia.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 23, 2021)

Another attempt at Wales


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2021)

Mumbles274 said:


> Another attempt at Wales



watched this last night .... stresses me out tbh! im scared of farmers


----------



## steveseagull (Dec 23, 2021)

I got shot at by a farmer when I was small. Wankers.  Enjoying the first of the third attempt. His brother is well game for it


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2021)

steveseagull said:


> I got shot at by a farmer when I was small. Wankers.  Enjoying the first of the third attempt. His brother is well game for it


If it was anyone but farmers this would sound shocking yet somehow they've normalised this shit. Wankers indeed


----------



## Dom Traynor (Dec 25, 2021)

Tony Martin presente!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 10, 2022)

Episode 3 of latest attempt is up. I won't spoil it


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2022)

It remains absolutely rivetting telly


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2022)

Crispy said:


> It remains absolutely rivetting telly


he does a great job of tense commentary for walking through a hedge thats for sure 

has also got me into geoguessr


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2022)

I hope he wears gloves this time. It really annoyed me in the past how much bare handed crawling through brambles and scaling barbed wire fences he did and all I could think about was his poor hands.


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2022)

I can't remember why mission 2 failed, but looking forward to this, just watched the opening 15 mins and it looks good.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Verity is clearly not as stupid as he might think.



Spoiler



He was a bit of a knob telling her there was 'no other choice' but to follow the line to meet them in the event the batteries ran out. I was glad when she was sat in the car reading her book and not out looking for them.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 10, 2022)

clicker said:


> I can't remember why mission 2 failed


The guy he was travelling with has a medical condition (name escapes me). He had an attack/episode that meant they had to dop off the hills and seek immediate civilisation.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Here's the other fella making his attempt....he seems to be pretty inept judging by the first 10 minutes


----------



## Dom Traynor (Jan 10, 2022)

He seems even more inept by the end.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

Dom Traynor said:


> He seems even more inept by the end.


Indeed 😅


----------



## ska invita (Jan 12, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Episode 3 of latest attempt is up. I won't spoil it



when he draws the red line showing where they walked      i found it reassuring, thats the kind of crap id do for sure.
i wonder why the batteries kept draining? was it on some kind of extra setting perhaps?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 12, 2022)

I've really got into his channel, even some of the geoguessr stuff!! 

This series was like the opposite of the straight line mission, uplifting and as one might say these days... Faith in humanity restored


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 12, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Here's the other fella making his attempt....he seems to be pretty inept judging by the first 10 minutes



I was surprised he made it over the first fence


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 17, 2022)

A new adventure...


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> A new adventure...



3rd and final part is up now, another great mission


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 2, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> I've really got into his channel, even some of the geoguessr stuff!!
> 
> This series was like the opposite of the straight line mission, uplifting and as one might say these days... Faith in humanity restored



This is well worth watching btw


----------



## tim (May 2, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> This is well worth watching btwq,



Yes, it's funny and he's very likeable.


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2022)

If never thought of him as being ultra marathon fit.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 24, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> If never thought of him as being ultra marathon fit.



Yeah, that's impressive. My dad used to do ultra stuff when he retired from marathons 😂 brutal things


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2022)

i dont think hes got it in him - good luck though!

was disappointed to hear him say hes a big fan of jordan peterson in the previous video


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2022)

ska invita said:


> i dont think hes got it in him - good luck though!
> 
> was disappointed to hear him say hes a big fan of jordan peterson in the previous video


Oh I missed that 😕


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Oh I missed that 😕




11mins41 onwards

+ the t-shirt 


so likes to dress up in camo, boss his girlgriend around, "big fan of jordan peterson", raising money for a mens mental health charity, stripy tshirt <pretty damning!!


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2022)

Hang on.

Raising money for a men’s _mental health_ charity???!!? 

_Men’s_ mental health charity!?!! 

Men’s mental health _charity_!!???!!, :mad    

<fires up the freeware to get some good cleansing doxxing fire on the go… >


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2022)

I've watched a lot of his geoguesser videos and he does sometimes come out with stuff that raises an eyebrow, especially when judging people in...other countries .


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2022)

Page 5 - noncery claims.
Page 7 - orchestrating genocide.
Page 10 - ancestral links to Margaret Thatcher and Joe Rogan


----------



## Spymaster (May 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Hang on.
> 
> Raising money for a men’s _mental health_ charity???!!?
> 
> ...



Seriously?

Why do you have an issue with that?


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Page 5 - noncery claims.
> Page 7 - orchestrating genocide.
> Page 10 - ancestral links to Margaret Thatcher and Joe Rogan


this visit to the USA is suspicious...building international links...


----------



## tim (May 25, 2022)

ska invita said:


> this visit to the USA is suspicious...building international links...



 Discovering how far you can trespass in in a straight line across Texas before getting shot


----------



## ska invita (May 25, 2022)

tim said:


> Discovering how far you can trespass in in a straight line across Texas before getting shot


well he did say if he gets shot hes had a fun life so there is that...


----------



## Part 2 (May 25, 2022)

I'm no geography expert but I don't think Texas is in between Boston and Miami.


----------



## tim (May 26, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I'm no geography expert but I don't think Texas is in between Boston and Miami.



I was unaware of his itinerary. Whatever he's doing I can't imagine he'll get far in Florida without being shot, eaten by a croc,  swallowed by a swamp or incarcerated and finishing his days sharing a cell with Kris Maharaj.


----------



## Sir Belchalot (May 26, 2022)

tim said:


> Discovering how far you can trespass in in a straight line across Texas before getting shot


The U.S.A. trip isn't going to be a straight line mission but a how not to travel one.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2022)

football challenge is up


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 31, 2022)

Part 2 here


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2022)

well that went well   i was sceptical


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 28, 2022)

New one looks very promising. On YouTube Sunday evening.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> New one looks very promising. On YouTube Sunday evening.



Not there yet. Was looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 30, 2022)

I thought it said late November?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 30, 2022)

not that anyone cares but i didnt like the euro one and this doesnt appeal either...crawl through brambles all day, fine, play geoguesser, fine, have a holiday in usa, whatever


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 30, 2022)

In the meantime, let's enjoy how not to travel Europe again!!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2022)

Mattym said:


> Not there yet. Was looking forward to watching it.


My mistake


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 30, 2022)

ska invita said:


> not that anyone cares but i didnt like the euro one and this doesnt appeal either...crawl through brambles all day, fine, play geoguesser, fine, have a holiday in usa, whatever


I think they were my favourite. There's bits where he's obvs getting support from subscribers but the hitch hiking stuff really reminded me of my youth. I did a lot of looking into what it's like to hitch now with the idea of just going out randomly to see where I'd end up...then covid struck.


----------



## Mattym (Oct 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> My mistake


Hardly a mistake. I would never have ventured across his YT channel in the 1st place without this thread. So thank you to you & anybody else who has added anything to the thread and looking forward to it when it does drop.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2022)

HNNT USA part one is out!


Rocky start, but picks up nicely 
Will be interesting to compare to HNTT Europe


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

He's got over 1million subs and must be worth a fair bit based on his viewing figures. Fuck taking tickets from some kid working at the hostel when they were about to pay for them anyway. It hardly takes anything away from the challenge if he were to say, 'That's really nice of you mate but we were gonna buy them, it's fine'. 

And Greg might want to arrange himself better in those grey sweat shorts aswell. 

Oh and the Queen hug. 

I hope it gets better.


----------

